# How does reading an e-book on the Fire HD compare with reading on a Kindle?



## Broadus (Nov 29, 2010)

Comparing reading books on the Fire HD in relation to an e-ink Kindle, what is the experience like? I realize that for reading outside the Fire is probably a strain, but what about inside? Any thoughts?

Thanks.


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

When I bought my Fire last year, I planned to use it for everything but reading (exception being library books).  After I got it I found myself doing everything including reading on it.  I even learned to like the touch sceen which I never thought I would like.  And it has a larger screen than my K2i, huge plus.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I think the answer to the question depends on the person.  The Fire is a bit heavier.  OTOH, you don't need an external light source -- a problem solved with the new PW that folks will start receiving today.  I do like that you can switch to Sepia, or white on black -- helps reduce the glare of the backlit screen.

Magazines, or anything with color, is better.  Straight reading, though. . . .it's probably a toss up.


----------



## Broadus (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks, TLM and Ann.

Ann, if for straight reading it's a toss up, then why buy a regular Kindle at all? To be able to read easily outside?

I've read that the blue light in backlit screens before going to sleep negatively affects sleeping. I have trouble sleeping so don't need any added issues. I was thinking that the regular Kindle would be better than a Fire for late night reading. But then I read somewhere that the front lit Paperwhite uses blue light (I have a PW on order) and am wondering if this too will pose a sleeping problem. Any ideas?

Thanks.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Broadus said:


> Thanks, TLM and Ann.
> 
> Ann, if for straight reading it's a toss up, then why buy a regular Kindle at all? To be able to read easily outside?


Well, if you mostly want to read and not be distracted by apps and videos, then an eInk device is The Thing. They're cheaper and designed for reading. You can't check email (easily) or play bird-and-pig games or any of that stuff. And, yes, if you read a lot outside, the eInk is superior by a huge amount.

For reading I mostly use an eInk kindle. . . .but I like the newspaper and magazines on the Fire, as I said, for the color. And if I can only take one device and need more than just a book handy, the Fire is a great option.

The PW is new technology. Still an eInk screen, though higher resolution, and with a very clever lighting system where the light illuminates from the front of the screen without it shining directly into your eyes. The light you see is only what's reflected from the screen and you can make it more or less to suit your biology. No idea about what color the light is. . . .they do say they are LED's


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

I fall asleep reading all the time.  Haven't noticed a difference between K2, Fire or paper.  Now the aging thing is kicking my sleep schedules butt.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I think this is very different for each person. For me, I can't really read on my Fire. I just can't read a book on a backlit device. I have had a e-ink Kindle long before my Fire. I knew I would not be able to read on it and I got it as my fun gadget. Its my first tablet. Hubby has the Ipad3 and I tried reading on it, just to test with a better screen and I have the same issues. I just can't do it. Hurts my eyes. 

But others have no issues. But nothing beats the e-ink kindles for being light. And in bright light. Doesn't really have to be full sunshine, just sitting on my shaded balcony in summer I wouldn't be able to see the screen on my Fire. Or any other backlit device. They look like black square holes  .


----------



## Broadus (Nov 29, 2010)

Atunah said:


> I think this is very different for each person. For me, I can't really read on my Fire. I just can't read a book on a backlit device. I have had a e-ink Kindle long before my Fire. I knew I would not be able to read on it and I got it as my fun gadget. Its my first tablet. Hubby has the Ipad3 and I tried reading on it, just to test with a better screen and I have the same issues. I just can't do it. Hurts my eyes.
> 
> But others have no issues. But nothing beats the e-ink kindles for being light. And in bright light. Doesn't really have to be full sunshine, just sitting on my shaded balcony in summer I wouldn't be able to see the screen on my Fire. Or any other backlit device. They look like black square holes .


Thanks. Your description is why I haven't canceled the PW pre-order. I had an iPad 3 for a week or so but didn't find the size good for reading, plus it was simply overkill for what I was looking in a tablet.


----------



## Bob327 (Nov 17, 2011)

Inside especially at night I use the fire...
Outside I ALWAYS use my regular kindle...

Whats interesting to me is that I hardly ever use the Fire for anything except reading I make very very little use of it as a Android Tablet...

Bob G..


----------

